# Barn Raisin'



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Finally, finally, we have our little donkey "barn" started




It's been a long time coming, but we took advantage of the good weather here over the weekend. Just posts so far, but it's a start!



Both girls were quite the helpers (they chewed on the twine markers every time we turned our backs



)[/SIZE]

*Banjo, our JRT helps by chasing the shovel*






*Gracie checking things out*






*Posts up!



*






I'll keep you posted on the progress. Hopefully it won't take so long to finish the project as it did to start it


----------



## Marnie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, it's looking really good, it'll be fun to watch it "mature", LOL! Your donkeys will love it!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 7, 2008)

Cant wait to see pic of your work in progress, and I bet your donkeys are going to LOVE there new home......ooopppsssss...barn.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 7, 2008)

With all the "help," it'll only take twice as long!


----------



## julieb (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt] 









Congrats Tammy!!!!






don't forget to get Ruby in those pics ...Gracie is such a cutie..... isn't it great to have helpers.. our girls are always helping the farrier it is so darn cute... cant wait to see the progress...... and where is your snow???[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

A new barn how exciting!!!!

It looks great , Banjo is having fun as well





Can't wait to see the progress








We had nice weather over the weekend as well, we are clearing an addition to the pasture


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]looks good so far



...i bet you can't wait for it to be done



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 7, 2008)

julieb said:


> [SIZE=12pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Ruby... she just kept showing her _butt_ off yesterday OH! I do love it when they "help" though



And, Julie, we've had temps since Saturday in the 60's and 70's ... so g'bye snow



(for now!). We are having tornado warnings tonight ... crazy weather!







Emily's mom said:


> We had nice weather over the weekend as well, we are clearing an addition to the pasture


Cheryl, you'll have to post pictures of your pasture progress!!



Gosh, we'll need to do that eventually too... the fun never ends!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

Isn't it exciting to get a new barn. Never thought that I would see the day that I would love a barn and want more. The girls are really lucky to have you.

Can't wait to see the finished product. By the way one of these weekends, I want to come up to see the girls. We went to Brunswick the other night just to eat crablegs. How far from there are you. We took the wrong way at first and headed to Slater, just a little out of our way.

Good luck with the barn and all the helpers you have.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 9, 2008)

Lisa, we are about an hour east of Brunswick... closer to Moberly. Would love to have a forum friend over for a visit! Just let me know when you're going to be over this way. And remember, there is that big auction in Macon in the Spring


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 9, 2008)

Flatcreek, I am about 25 minutes from Moberly! I am just off north 63, We have Columbia address but our kids go to Harrisburg... Taking the hwy is so quick... Funny that we are close..

My husband was just up by Brunswick last weekend. I havent been there but he said they were hunting out in the sticks!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL...Banjo cracks me up !!!!!!!

Aren't "Jack Russells" NUTS !!!

My sis's JR HATES my Donks!!!

Can't wait to see the barn progress ....is Banjo going to help


----------

